# Xorg Server crashed beim wechsel aus der Konsole

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wenn ich vom Xserver in die Konsole wechsel <alt> <F1> und

wieder zurueck geht der Xserver in den neustart.

Was kann ich tun?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Gladdle

Deine /var/log/Xorg.0.log und Deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf posten damit wir den Fehler suchen koennnen  :Wink: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Xorg Log.

best_ref_div: 14

best_post_div: 12

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 69300, PLL 69290

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 14, fbdiv 0x32D(813), pdiv 12

Set CRTC 0 PLL success

Set CRTC Timing success

Set CRTC 0 Overscan success

Not using RMX

scaler 0 setup success

Set CRTC 0 Source success

crtc 0 YUV disable setup success

Output digital setup success

Backtrace:

0: X(xorg_backtrace+0x26) [0x4eaf26]

1: X(xf86SigHandler+0x39) [0x476489]

2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7f150feaa270]

3: X(xf86_reload_cursors+0x4d) [0x4a9c1d]

4: X(xf86CrtcSetModeTransform+0x36a) [0x4a8afa]

5: X(xf86SetDesiredModes+0x135) [0x4a8ec5]

6: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so(RADEONEnterVT+0x1f7) [0x7f150e4a03e7]

7: X [0x48d302]

8: X(xf86Wakeup+0x404) [0x476ba4]

9: X(WakeupHandler+0x43) [0x44eb03]

10: X(WaitForSomething+0x1e7) [0x4e8af7]

11: X(Dispatch+0xa0) [0x44ad50]

12: X(main+0x3ad) [0x4311cd]

13: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4) [0x7f150fe975e4]

14: X [0x430679]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Gruss Joerg

----------

## mrsteven

Schaut nach einem Bug im Radeon-Treiber aus. Welche Karte und welche Treiberversion benutzt du?

Verwendest du einen Framebuffer für die Textkonsole? Falls ja, nimm den vorerst mal raus.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi mrsteven,

Treiber:

xf86-video-ati-6.12.4

Karte:

PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:791f:103c:30c2 ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] 

Gruss Joerg

----------

